# Sismo de 5,8 no estado de Virginia



## Brigantia (23 Ago 2011 às 19:11)

Poucas informações para já, apenas que teve epicento no estado de Virginia e que também foi sentido em Washington e Nova Iorque tendo levado à evaquação o Pentágono e do Capitólio.


----------



## Brigantia (23 Ago 2011 às 19:23)

> EUA: Sismo leva a evacuações em Washington e Nova Iorque
> 
> Um sismo de magnitude 5,9 na escala de Richter levou esta terça-feira à tarde à evacuação de diversos edifícios em Nova Iorque e Washington. O epicentro localizou-se a seis quilómetros de Louisa, na Virgínia, e com apenas um quilómetro de profundidade.
> Na capital dos EUA foram evacuados o Capitólio e o Pentágono, enquanto em Nova Iorque foram retiradas as pessoas de diversos edifícios governamentais e museus, noticia a CNN.


© Diário Digital


Pelos vistos foi de 5,9. Mas também já vi referências a 6,0.


----------



## Zapiao (23 Ago 2011 às 19:45)

Nunca tinha ouvido falar de sismos naquela zona.


----------



## adiabático (23 Ago 2011 às 21:07)

Não quero insinuar nada mas, a título de curiosidade, descobri que Louisa é conhecida como "town of mineral" devido à constante actividade mineira que aí tem lugar desde o sec.XIX. Fica num veio conhecido como do ouro/pirite mas são diversos os minerais em que o "county" é rico e o ouro em si nunca deu senão explorações de pequena escala.
Fonte: http://louisatown.org/town/countyhist.htm


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2011 às 23:17)

Zapiao disse:


> Nunca tinha ouvido falar de sismos naquela zona.



Ia dizer isso, bastante invulgar os sismos naquela região, mas não deixa de ser algo impossível de ocorrer.


----------



## fablept (6 Set 2011 às 15:00)

Video sobre a propagação do sismo da Virginia ao longo dos EUA, cada ponto no mapa é um sismometro..


----------

